# Maclaren Major Elite



## Nikkinoonoo

Hiya, does anyone have any knowledge or experience of this pushchair? :flower:


----------



## jennie-jack

we have one of these fpr my 8 yr old son. its good. lots of room for us. jack has adhd and tends to sit in it with something over his head.

the problems with it is it doesnt recline so if you have a young child that still naps it might not be the best for you. also you have to take the foot plate off to fold it so then lose it. we havent lost ours but we also dont use it often.

it is easier to push that a normal buggy as it is taller so you dont have to crouch. shame it only comes in blue though.

a convaid cruiser might be better if you need a recline, are you going through wheelchair services or just buying one. try ebay you can get bargains.


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

jennie-jack said:


> we have one of these fpr my 8 yr old son. its good. lots of room for us. jack has adhd and tends to sit in it with something over his head.
> 
> the problems with it is it doesnt recline so if you have a young child that still naps it might not be the best for you. also you have to take the foot plate off to fold it so then lose it. we havent lost ours but we also dont use it often.
> 
> it is easier to push that a normal buggy as it is taller so you dont have to crouch. shame it only comes in blue though.
> 
> a convaid cruiser might be better if you need a recline, are you going through wheelchair services or just buying one. try ebay you can get bargains.

Thanks so much for the reply... I have just been looking online... we don't get any help for JEssica at all... She is an amputee (lower right leg) and is still only 22 months old at the moment.. She still fits in her normal buggy for now but have been just keeping an eye out for the future. We do hope she is confident on her leg by then (she has a prosthetic she wears for a few hours a day) that maybe she wouldn't need one. Thanks again and I hope the rest of your pregnancy goes smoothly xXx


----------



## Tegans Mama

I have no idea hun, never tried one. Do you see a physio for Jess? How about OT? If you see a physio, ask and they might refer you to wheelchair services. Jess is big for her age isn't she, and its something she needs because of her "disability", therefore you shouldn't have to pay for it.
Is she coming along ok with her leg? xx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Tegans Mama said:


> I have no idea hun, never tried one. Do you see a physio for Jess? How about OT? If you see a physio, ask and they might refer you to wheelchair services. Jess is big for her age isn't she, and its something she needs because of her "disability", therefore you shouldn't have to pay for it.
> Is she coming along ok with her leg? xx

She's doing brilliantly... I'm really hoping that she won't need one tbh but I have to consider everything... Hope Tiggy is doing well too :D xXx


----------



## angelstardust

We got Chris a large 3 wheeler rather than a major. For us it was because we liked going walks off road in country parks etc, and the major wouldn't have been suitable. He is 5 next week and still fits in it very well. 

We got a twister XTS (no longer available but loads on ebay). It actually got put away when he was about 3 and a half, then came back out for little missy here. But Chris still fits in it, he ended up in for a wee while at the weekend when he got tired, DH carried Amber and Chris had a rest in the buggy.


----------



## mumto5

i have one for my 3 year old he is the size of a 5 year old. I got mine through my Health visitor. I am not sure who she phoned but its worth asking yours to see if they can get one for you. 
Mine is red with a footrest that comes off, it didn't come with any rain covers though.


----------

